# Multiple Vehicle Reg.



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

This issue was brought up in another thread, here is necessary information:

You can purchase multiple spectator tickets with no problem using the website/paypal portal. 

For vehicles, each vehicle (car reg + 2 spectator tickets) must be registered seperately. This is to ensure that each car is seperately accounted and to alleviate possible accounting issues. 

Paypal should directly email you to confirm purchase of any tickets for the event. Tickets will me mailed within 2 weeks of the event. 

Thanks!


----------

